# inquiry about vetassess outcome letter



## new_man (Jun 27, 2016)

dear friends,
I have just finished my assessment with Vetassess for Construction Project Manager occupation code no. 133111 . and Alhamdulillah with +ve outcome letter. unfortunately, the deemed number of years mentioned in the letter is 2.1 years; however, I have claimed more than eight years with the supporting evidences.
finally my question is that " the later steps of visa with the immigration department : will they consider the number of years in the outcome letter (2.1) or the total number of years which is almost (9) years?
because it will affect my points if they follow the outcome letter.

thanks in advance.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

new_man said:


> dear friends,
> I have just finished my assessment with Vetassess for Construction Project Manager occupation code no. 133111 . and Alhamdulillah with +ve outcome letter. unfortunately, the deemed number of years mentioned in the letter is 2.1 years; however, I have claimed more than eight years with the supporting evidences.
> finally my question is that " the later steps of visa with the immigration department : will they consider the number of years in the outcome letter (2.1) or the total number of years which is almost (9) years?
> because it will affect my points if they follow the outcome letter.
> ...


The deemed number of years is considered the amount of work experience that you are are considered skilled and working in the nominated occupation. The skills assessment letter will state the date that you are considered skilled. You can only claim work experience points after this date. 

So, if you claim all 9 years, it is over-claiming. Your visa application will be refused.


----------



## borhan (Aug 16, 2016)

*vetassess outcome*



dave85 said:


> The deemed number of years is considered the amount of work experience that you are are considered skilled and working in the nominated occupation. The skills assessment letter will state the date that you are considered skilled. You can only claim work experience points after this date.
> 
> So, if you claim all 9 years, it is over-claiming. Your visa application will be refused.



Hi guys,
My assessment outcome by Vetassess is as follows :

Occupation: Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO Code: 133111)
Outcome: Positive (09 Feb 2017) 
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 9/2014
Number of years assessed positively: 0.6
Educational: AQF Bachelor degree.

I have showed documents for my 7 years of work experience but they only considered only one employment. For other employments they said:

"the tasks undertaken are not closely related to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation" 

Now how many years i can claim for my work experience? please advice as i want to submit EOI.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

borhan said:


> Hi guys,
> My assessment outcome by Vetassess is as follows :
> 
> Occupation: Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO Code: 133111)
> ...


in bold.


----------

